# Does anyone know of a recording of the Gone With The Wind Theme played on organ?



## DeanClassicalTchaikovsky

Does anyone know if such a recording exists?


----------



## geralmar

Classic Film Themes for Organ, Gaylord Carter. Delos 8102.
Available at barnesandnoble.com


----------



## sdtom

If you've not found out it is also on Spotify as is a lot of the Delos catalog


----------

